# ID fish Spanish Mackerel vs juvenile king Mackerel



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok, I have googled this issue and want to make sure I have a clear understanading.
1. How prevalent are juvenile king mackerel at Bob Sikes bridge.
2. Does the large dip in laterel line indicate King?

See picture


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Top one is a spanish. See the flag on the dorsal. Bottom is king. See lateral line drop.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, you got a spanish and king there.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Spanish Vs. King*

If I were playing poker I would have lost that bet. Honestly thought they both were Spanish because of the yellow dots down the sides.

Great question.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

King crooked, Spanish straight. That plus the telling black 'flag' on the front of the Spanish dorsal.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

SPanish top, King bottom


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Spots got nuthin to do with it.
The dorsal fin and lateral line drop (or not) are the definitive distinguishing features. :thumbsup:


----------



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

Pier#r said:


> Spots got nuthin to do with it.
> The dorsal fin and lateral line drop (or not) are the definitive distinguishing features. :thumbsup:


I think I got it down.
Being new to Bob Sikes, Do the adult King Mackerel come up into the sound and/or bay?
Do Spainish and juvenile king school together?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Spanish and juvenile kings occasionally school together, but my experience has been that if the Spanish are plentiful, there usually aren't any juvenile kings. Not always that way, but most of the time.

To add to Pier#r's post and excellent illustration, the spots on juvenile kings look like they are out of focus, while the Spanish spots are brighter and more vivid in color. The spots don't determine which it is, but are a clue to recognition. With a little experience, you'll soon be an expert.

A few years back, I was catching a bunch of juvenile kings about 16"-20" long and kept throwing them back. The anglers next to me were getting upset because I was throwing them back instead of giving them away. I explained that they were kings and not legal to keep, but they didn't seem to understand.


----------



## joecatdiesel (Jan 31, 2008)

I took a friend from Birmingham fishing and wasn't paying attention to his catch. He stuck a juvenile king in the cooler. The man stopped us in the pass and asked to see what we csught. I had no worries until I saw the little king. The Judge hit me with a $300 fine. That hurt my feelings!!!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

There used to be Cero mackerals that would be caught in our waters also...don't know how to tell them apart but they would be 8-12lbers and look like Spanish.... Another distinguishing element is the # of gill rakers ...been away from it too long but maybe somebody can add some info on it....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Wavy lateral line,,, Spanish. Drop in lateral line, King. Cero has a Spanish line I think.


----------

